# Kayfun Lite+ Build



## Alex

*source*
*Tools of The Trade*



- 30g Kanthal & 5/64 Phillips #0 screwdriver (1.80mm) to wrap the coil. - Muji or similar Japanese organic cotton for best wicking. - Set of tweezers. Ceramic tips are well worth it for fine tuning. - Ohm reader of your choice or use your device.
*30g Twisted Kanthal*



You will need to twist together a nice long strand of 30g wire via your choice of twisting. You can use a drill, or two key rings around your pointer fingers. Works like a charm.
*Wrap Your Coil*



Use a 5/64 Phillips #0 (1.80 mm) screwdriver and wrap 8 1/2 times. Pull tight on the leads to remove slack.
*Fasten Your Coil*



Tighten your leads and keep the driver in. Pull once more to remove more slack. Readjust your leads until you have a nice 1mm+ of gap under your coil.
*Remove the Driver*



Some people say to keep the coil sitting crooked. **** that - straighten it out. Twist the driver until the coil stays perfectly horizontal across the deck when you remove the driver.
*Spot On*



Throw it on your ohm meter and test. It should come up at 1.4ohm.
*Fire and Squeeze*



This is where the magic of ceramic tipped tweezers happens. You can get away with a regular metal set. But its so much easier to straighten the coil with the ceramics. Either way, get the coil hot, then squeeze it. Adjust it until the barrel is nice and even.
*Dat Gap*



Finish squeezing and straightening and then stop to admire that sexy beast.
*Feel The Burn*





Check for hot spots and make sure you are burning nice and even.
*Wicking with Muji*



You can substitute this with any organic cotton, but I found Muji to be superior than everyday cotton for wicking. If you are using Muji: Tear off the outer layer of the sheet. This sheet is thin and woven. This is the shit you crave.
*Cut ~1/2 inch*



Cut the sheet with the grain going vertically. You don't need that much. 1/2 inch or so.
*Roll it up*



Loosely roll it from the center. The center is the only part you need to be uniform. Roll and tight twist the end of one side to feed through the coil.
*Feed the Coil*



Feed the wick through until you have it centered. It should be touching the coil, but able to move back and forth easily.
*Trim the Wick*



Trim each side of the wick. When its cut, you want it to be just barely touching the deck. This may take some practice if you happen to cut it too short and need a new piece of cotton. Don't use a short piece, it won't wick as well.
*Juice It Up*



Add some liquid and secure the wick to the base. You need to keep the juice channels open. Both sides of the wick should look identical for best results. This works well even with high VG.
*This!*



Your chimney base has two ends! One end is tapered, and the other end is cut evenly. You need the tapered end DOWN. This will maximize the juice flow. Trust me.
*Ready To Roll*



That's it ohmie, you're set. I like to pulse the coil at this point to get any cotton-y tastes out. Then vigorously apply more juice before putting the chimney top on. I fill from the bottom and let it sit for a few minutes.
*Welcome to Flavor Country*



12w is my flavor zone. You can adjust as you feel necessary, but anything higher than 15w is too warm for me. Lower wattage means no burnt wicks, and more flavor longevity with no dry hits. Even with high VG juice. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fantastic post!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Great post @Alex, makes me want to give the kayfun another go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Very nice @Alex 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

excellent tutorial. thumbs up

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks @Alex!

What's the benifit of a twisted coil?


----------



## Andre

Interesting for me is that he/she basically wrap an ugly coil, which is then squeezed together. One would think it better to wrap tight from the beginning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks @Alex!
> 
> What's the benifit of a twisted coil?


More surface area, more flavour, they say.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Interesting for me is that he/she basically wrap an ugly coil, which is then squeezed together. One would think it better to wrap tight from the beginning.



Agreed @Andre 
By pinching it after, i suspect it comes out with a bigger diameter than it started
But i suppose the vape itself isnt very different given the twisted wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks @Alex!
> 
> What's the benifit of a twisted coil?


It works so well because there is more surface area on the "twisted wires" for vaporizing juice. Also, likely aids in wicking....even if just slightly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thanks guys.

I'm getting such rubbish luck with commercial coils that I'm ready to retire even my beloved mAN.
The difference between the two coils that came with the tank and the replacement coils is substantial. All replacement coils I've used don't give me the same experience. 

So I need to get Kayfun coil building down!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

For those interested in the Muji cotton, you can order from here: http://www.zivipf.com/epages/638622...h=/Shops/63862298/Categories/"MUJI Wattepads"
Their shipping is very reasonable and service is great.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I was looking for a new interesting build for the Kayfun.... I will give it a bash tonight, and report back after a day or so Vaping this baby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Harryssss

Thanks @Alex was wondering what can be done in the small space.


----------



## rvdwesth

As promised... In my moments of procrastination (I am supposed to study for my UNISA exams) I decided, let's give it a go.
The wire, the coil and the build.
It turned out to be 1.4 Ohm. Wicked with Cotton and some VM4.
at 17.2 W medium clouds, warm (not hot) Vape and very good flavor. I'm still playing around, but it seems between about 15 - 17W is an above average vape.

Me thinks i might just have found a new build for my KF.

BTW - the kayfun pictured above is a 3.1 not a lite.


----------



## LandyMan

rvdwesth said:


> As promised... In my moments of procrastination (I am supposed to study for my UNISA exams) I decided, let's give it a go.
> The wire, the coil and the build.
> It turned out to be 1.4 Ohm. Wicked with Cotton and some VM4.
> at 17.2 W medium clouds, warm (not hot) Vape and very good flavor. I'm still playing around, but it seems between about 15 - 17W is an above average vape.
> 
> Me thinks i might just have found a new build for my KF.
> 
> BTW - the kayfun pictured above is a 3.1 not a lite.


When attaching the coil at the top of the post, and not through the holes (last pic), do you wrap the wire around the screw and then tighten?


----------



## rvdwesth

LandyMan said:


> When attaching the coil at the top of the post, and not through the holes (last pic), do you wrap the wire around the screw and then tighten?


 Yes exactly like that. I turn it round twice though. I see some people only bend the tail round and tighten. I like it to be ATTACHED.


----------



## Deano1987

Hey Ive just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
Any other things I could do??


----------



## LandyMan

Deano1987 said:


> Hey Ive just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
> I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
> Any other things I could do??


How many times did you wash it?
I washed mine about three times just to make sure ... in warm water and then let it soak for a couple of hours in cold water.


----------



## johan

Deano1987 said:


> Hey Ive just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
> I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
> Any other things I could do??



Cook it in white vinegar for 10 minutes, rinse well with clean water. Do it in a very well ventilated kitchen and don't inhale the fumes from the vinegar.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Riaz

Deano1987 said:


> Hey Ive just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
> I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
> Any other things I could do??


u need to give it a very nice hot bath

use an old toothbrush and scrub that baby clean

i sometimes use a little vinegar with the hot water and let it soak a little before scrubbing with the toothbrush


----------



## Deano1987

Just gave it a wash once,think I will wash it another 2 times and then cook in vinagar


----------



## rvdwesth

Deano1987 said:


> Hey Ive just gotten my Kayfun,,I am getting a horrible metal taste!!
> I washed it with sunlight and alcohol.
> Any other things I could do??



I wash mine with Whiskey. Let it sit in it for a day and rinse with water, and let it sit again for a day.
The metal taste might be the wire... I found some brands of wire actually give off a metal taste for a day or so once settled in. Dry burn the coil WELL before you wick.


----------



## Riaz

rvdwesth said:


> I wash mine with Whiskey. Let it sit in it for a day and rinse with water, and let it sit again for a day.
> The metal taste might be the wire...


so you waited two days before you actually used the device?

man i wish i had your patience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Riaz said:


> so you waited two days before you actually used the device?
> 
> man i wish i had your patience


I have 2 Kayfuns... 3 PT's and 2 drippers.... I might just be able to Vape while I wait


----------



## Riaz

rvdwesth said:


> I have 2 Kayfuns... 3 PT's and 2 drippers.... I might just be able to Vape while I wait


ahhhh

now it makes sense


----------



## johan

Deano1987 said:


> Just gave it a wash once,think I will wash it another 2 times and then cook in vinagar



Don't need to wash again, just cook in vinegar - it will dissolve all rubbish and the odd "pube" that might be stuck in one of the channels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rvdwesth

johan said:


> Don't need to wash again, just cook in vinegar - it will dissolve all rubbish and the odd "pube" that might be stuck in one of the channels.


Pube you say....


----------



## johan

rvdwesth said:


> Pube you say....



Yip, 100% - have you seen the inside of a clone manufacturing plant before?


----------



## Kaizer

"Pube" 

Think Im gonna go wash all my tanks out again


----------



## free3dom

johan said:


> Yip, 100% - have you seen the inside of a clone manufacturing plant before?



No one has seen the inside of one and lived to tell about it


----------



## johan

free3dom said:


> No one has seen the inside of one and lived to tell about it



Na, doesn't matter what they manufacture, all the same - been there on various occasions, slept in their manufacturing (sweatshop) dormitory's, ate their dormitory canteen food and I'm still alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef

Damn that looks cool, makes me wanna upgrade my Nautilus kit to something like this.

How long before you have to re-juice it? Or how often rather?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

What clone is the kayfun


----------



## HPBotha

see.. this is why i am so happy to be on the forums! I was looking for kayfun builds today - mini and v3, getting some in to replace the nauti's ... (too much bobas) and needed a good build. thanks @Alex and if it carries @Rob Fisher stamp of approval i am a happy man!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

